# Router Pantograph Inlays



## laadams85 (Mar 21, 2014)

I find pantographs to be pretty cool and this video shows using a 3:1 pantograph to make router inlays. I thought it was fun. Enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7RdtzvLR_I


----------

